# stranding or fair isle knitting



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

Can you use 3 different colors in one row when doing stranded knitting or would it make your hat or sweater too bulky? I am trying to make a baby hat with animal pattern across the top. Would I have to use intarsia or could I do the stranding method?


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

It seems to me intarsia would be better. Three colors across the back would be a lot of thickness. It would certainly be warm! I guess it might depend on the yarn you're using.

Google KnitPicks, they have a tutorial on three color stranding.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes, you can use 3 colors in a row with stranded knitting.

Fair isle is used when the knitter will be repeating the color work pattern throughout the row/round of work.






Intarsia is a technique used when a knitter desires a pattern be placed on one area of a knitted item.






Two different techniques used for two different purposes/results in knitting. The technique you choose depends on how you want the pattern to look on your hat.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

Knit Picks did a video on three color stranding


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Yes, you can use 3 colors in a row with stranded knitting.
> 
> Fair isle is used when the knitter will be repeating the color work pattern throughout the row/round of work.


CORRECTION here: Fair Isle is stranded knitting that only uses two colours in any one row. Stranded knitting can use more than two.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> CORRECTION here: Fair Isle is stranded knitting that only uses two colours in any one row. Stranded knitting can use more than two.


Isn't that what I said?

"Yes. You can use 3 colors in a row with stranded knitting."


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

AmyKnits said:


> Isn't that what I said?
> 
> "Yes. You can use 3 colors in a row with stranded knitting."


No need to be testy about it.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Isn't that what I said?
> 
> "Yes. You can use 3 colors in a row with stranded knitting."


Yes, but then you went on to say it was "Fair Isle" - I was clarifying that if you use three colours, it isn't Fair Isle.

And btw - I'm not one of those trolls who attack you - I actually like you.  And I've even reported some of those attack messages to admin.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Isn't that what I said?
> 
> "Yes. You can use 3 colors in a row with stranded knitting."


Please don't snap at this knitter.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> Yes, but then you went on to say it was "Fair Isle" - I was clarifying that if you use three colours, it isn't Fair Isle.
> 
> And btw - I'm not one of those trolls who attack you - I actually like you.  And I've even reported some of those attack messages to admin.


I know you weren't attacking.... Well aware you are not one of the "nasties" or trolls... (But they ARE here... Like flies on poop following my EVERY post... Sad, really)...

My sarcastic sense of humor is not always recognized in writing... My sincere apologies for that and to you.

I have the utmost respect for you, your skills and your (always spot on) advice!

You are correct. No worries!👍👍😀😀


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Stranded Knitting, Fair Isle Knitting What's The Difference?

- See more at: http://craftworld.us/article/stranded-knitting-fair-isle-knitting-whats-difference#sthash.aNfBXHJQ.dpuf


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

dijewe said:


> Stranded Knitting, Fair Isle Knitting What's The Difference?
> 
> - See more at: http://craftworld.us/article/stranded-knitting-fair-isle-knitting-whats-difference#sthash.aNfBXHJQ.dpuf


Great article. You try to be nice to someone and you get called a troll.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very good article dijewe&#128077;


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

dijewe said:


> Stranded Knitting, Fair Isle Knitting What's The Difference?
> 
> - See more at: http://craftworld.us/article/stranded-knitting-fair-isle-knitting-whats-difference#sthash.aNfBXHJQ.dpuf


Thank you, thank you, thank you from the bottom of this Scottish knitter's heart. I get miffed about this on a _very regular_ basis. I'll say no more...


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you from the bottom of this Scottish knitter's heart. I get miffed about this on a _very regular_ basis. I'll say no more...


I was just going to say that Trish2222 and Lostie have been trying to educate us about this. Some of us get it...


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> I was just going to say that Trish2222 and Lostie have been trying to educate us about this. Some of us get it...


Lostie's work is gorgeous some of the nicest I have seen.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I know you weren't attacking.... Well aware you are not one of the "nasties" or trolls... (But they ARE here... Like flies on poop following my EVERY post... Sad, really)...
> 
> My sarcastic sense of humor is not always recognized in writing... My sincere apologies for that and to you.
> 
> ...


So now you're "poop"? No one is "following" your EVERY post. There are over 75 members who call themselves "enlightened biddies". These members post on KP nearly every day, just like you.

What an ego to think that anyone is following YOU! You think the only reason we post on a thread titled "Stranded or Fairisle Knitting" is because you're here? Now who's sad?


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> I was just going to say that Trish2222 and Lostie have been trying to educate us about this. Some of us get it...


Ah well, I've been trying since day one of my time on the forum :lol:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Wonder if that article was written by Erika (Knight)?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Original -- Quote - 
"Well aware you are not one of the "nasties"... (But they ARE here... Like flies on @$&* following my EVERY post... Sad, really)..."
Edited to change -- Quote - 
"Well aware you are not one of the "nasties" or trolls... (But they ARE here... Like flies on poop following my EVERY post... Sad, really)..."

May not outright swear, but is thinking it and calling names.

Though not taking the bait.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Amy what makes you think people are following you? Many people, myself included post all over this forum. 
Grandiose ideas of ones self worth or overinflated ego perhaps? You are right about one thing it is a pile of poop.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Amy what makes you think people are following you? Many people, myself included post all over this forum.
> Grandiose ideas of ones self worth or overinflated ego perhaps? You are right about one thing it is a pile of poop.


Why isn't she tending to her blog? She can call her followers there "my followers".


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Why isn't she tending to her blog? She can call her followers there "my followers".


DK and DC


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Excellent article dijewe. Thank you.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Katsch said:


> DK and DC


True :thumbup:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

You can use 3 colours in one row when doing stranded knitting.

Can you post a pic of what you're doing? 
There are lots of experienced knitters who will help you out with your query.



yooperdooper said:


> Can you use 3 different colors in one row when doing stranded knitting or would it make your hat or sweater too bulky? I am trying to make a baby hat with animal pattern across the top. Would I have to use intarsia or could I do the stranding method?


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

You may find these useful:

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=3+colour+knitting+intarsia



yooperdooper said:


> Can you use 3 different colors in one row when doing stranded knitting or would it make your hat or sweater too bulky? I am trying to make a baby hat with animal pattern across the top. Would I have to use intarsia or could I do the stranding method?


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Tch, tch! Temper, temper! Watch the halo slip! 


Knitting in the Rockys said:


> No need to be testy about it.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you from the bottom of this Scottish knitter's heart. I get miffed about this on a _very regular_ basis. I'll say no more...


Thank you Dijewe for the perfect link. The terrible twins, Trish and Lostie have generations behind us which we dare not ignore :thumbup:


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I know you weren't attacking.... Well aware you are not one of the "nasties" or trolls... (But they ARE here... Like flies on* poop* following my EVERY post.... 😀😀


HAHAHA, excellent description of your posts!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Loistec said:


> HAHAHA, excellent description of your posts!


And that's after the editing.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> And that's after the editing.


Isn't it always?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Isn't it always?


Yep.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I know you weren't attacking.... Well aware you are not one of the "nasties" or trolls... (But they ARE here... Like flies on poop following my EVERY post... Sad, really)...
> 
> My sarcastic sense of humor is not always recognized in writing... My sincere apologies for that and to you.
> 
> ...


Yes Amy, like flies on poop. Didn't realize you owned this post or any of the others currently on KP.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I know you weren't attacking.... Well aware you are not one of the "nasties" or trolls... (But they ARE here... Like flies on poop following my EVERY post... Sad, really)...
> 
> My sarcastic sense of humor is not always recognized in writing... My sincere apologies for that and to you.
> 
> ...


"NASTIES" are FLIES?
YOU are the POOP?

That's HOW your ANALOGY reads.
BTW , any MEMBER can post ANYWHERE or anytime. Even in REGARD to POOPY messages.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Good Lord!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

ute4kp said:


> "NASTIES" are FLIES?
> YOU are the POOP?
> 
> That's HOW your ANALOGY reads.
> BTW , any MEMBER can post ANYWHERE or anytime. Even in REGARD to POOPY messages.


Chuckle, chuckle...
Vain poop.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> "NASTIES" are FLIES?
> YOU are the POOP?
> 
> That's HOW your ANALOGY reads.
> BTW , any MEMBER can post ANYWHERE or anytime. Even in REGARD to POOPY messages.


She probably doesn't know what an analogy is....


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh my!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> She probably doesn't know what an analogy is....


She doesn't. I've gone 'round with her not getting a simple one.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Shannon123 said:


> She doesn't. I've gone 'round with her not getting a simple one.


May I interject.. Good! Remember sock it ,2 mes analogy..Angry birds hover here..or something like that?? She does, just acts like she doesn't...acts


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Oh for goodness sake, stop. Enough already. This thread has great potential and now enlightened biddies have ruined it. Go back to the attic.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

WendyMargaret said:


> Oh for goodness sake, stop. Enough already. This thread has great potential and now enlightened biddies have ruined it. Go back to the attic.


Really? Your friend Amy just called herself a pile of Poop! Stinky!

:thumbdown:


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

WendyMargaret said:


> Oh for goodness sake, stop. Enough already. This thread has great potential and now enlightened biddies have ruined it. Go back to the attic.


With all due respect, it was Amy that referred to other knitters in a disrespectful manner.

What I quite frankly don't understand is why you didn't call her on it?

I too thought her response to the two color fair isle correction was rude, arrogant and belittling.

People see that kind of response and they become afraid to respond lest they be subjected to the same treatment.

A simple "sorry, it wasn't meant that way" would have sufficed, but instead she chose to pour some gasoline, light a match, and ruin another thread.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Bobglory said:


> With all due respect, it was Amy that referred to other knitters in a disrespectful manner.
> 
> What I quite frankly don't understand is why you didn't call her on it?
> 
> ...


I didn't see anything wrong with her response. I don't know her at all.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

WendyMargaret said:


> Oh for goodness sake, stop. Enough already. This thread has great potential and now enlightened biddies have ruined it. Go back to the attic.


Who died and left you queen? I can and will post any place I damn well please.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

You are all playing into her game. Thought you were all smarter than that. Reminds me of crows screaming about an owl in the neighborhood. Ignore her posts.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

WendyMargaret said:


> You are all playing into her game. Thought you were all smarter than that. Reminds me of crows screaming about an owl in the neighborhood. Ignore her posts.


So, you think its OK to give misinformation, or difficult for a newbie to do information..is to be ignored? Or by adding how you do something is bad? To refer to someone as a nasty troll, simply because..is OK? Nothing nasty was posted by an EB, until that reference by Amy(poop) was made..ignore all we want, she somehow managed to insult...

I rarely post where she has, because I know it'll end poorly, but everyone's right here. They, we,I can post wherever we choose. Be interesting to see if this new member returns, or vanished after one post, never to be heard of again..


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

dijewe said:


> Stranded Knitting, Fair Isle Knitting What's The Difference?
> 
> - See more at: http://craftworld.us/article/stranded-knitting-fair-isle-knitting-whats-difference#sthash.aNfBXHJQ.dpuf


to totally change the subject, I love your dog. TOO CUTE!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> She probably doesn't know what an analogy is....


Certainly never deals in apologies! (Sorry. It rhymes with analogy; I couldn't resist.  )


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Isn't that what I said?
> 
> "Yes. You can use 3 colors in a row with stranded knitting."





AmyKnits said:


> I know you weren't attacking.... Well aware you are not one of the "nasties" or trolls... (But they ARE here... Like flies on poop following my EVERY post... Sad, really)...
> 
> My sarcastic sense of humor is not always recognized in writing... My sincere apologies for that and to you.
> 
> ...





WendyMargaret said:


> I didn't see anything wrong with her response. I don't know her at all.


Her first post wasn't objectionable. Her two further responses weren't nearly as helpful. I also fail to see any trace of either humour or sarcasm in any of her posts on this topic. Do you?


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

dijewe said:


> Stranded Knitting, Fair Isle Knitting What's The Difference?
> 
> - See more at: http://craftworld.us/article/stranded-knitting-fair-isle-knitting-whats-difference#sthash.aNfBXHJQ.dpuf


That is a great post, I have always wondered if there was a name for just the yoke having a pattern but had not bothered to search for it. Love the look of just the yoke done, now I know it is Bohus. Thanks.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

WendyMargaret said:


> You are all playing into her game. Thought you were all smarter than that. Reminds me of crows screaming about an owl in the neighborhood. Ignore her posts.


I certainly wasn't playing into her game I can assure you. I felt the need to explain that stranded knitting is not fairisle. Its something that irks me every time I see it referenced when it shouldn't be. The logic is like calling a purl stitch a knit stitch just because it's a stitch.

That person is a legend in her own lunchtime if she thinks people follow her around. This forum is available for everyone to read and respond to. It's not AmyKnits forum and it's about time she and all her groupies realize that.

BTW she hurled the first insult, and you hijacked the topic with a scold. So thanks for that you know.


----------



## Karenknitstoo (Dec 5, 2012)

There's always the option to duplicate stitch that 3rd color in the row-----best when it is an accent stitch that would require carrying over a long stretch. (example: center stitch on a star motif)


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Karenknitstoo said:


> There's always the option to duplicate stitch that 3rd color in the row-----best when it is an accent stitch that would require carrying over a long stretch. (example: center stitch on a star motif)


Good point! :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Karenknitstoo said:


> There's always the option to duplicate stitch that 3rd color in the row-----best when it is an accent stitch that would require carrying over a long stretch. (example: center stitch on a star motif)


A great answer, thank you :thumbup: My fairisle is two colours per row, but if I go into inventing motifs on something I use the duplicate stitch.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

jobailey said:


> It seems to me intarsia would be better. Three colors across the back would be a lot of thickness. It would certainly be warm! I guess it might depend on the yarn you're using.
> 
> Google KnitPicks, they have a tutorial on three color stranding.


It is simple with fine wool but not with thick.Usually I find with fairisle knitting you usuallyonly use two colours per row-if I find a third colour only comes in at wide intervals i swiss darn it in later
Sorry-I've been beaten to it!Darn indeed!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Lostie said:


> A great answer, thank you :thumbup: My fairisle is two colours per row, but if I go into inventing motifs on something I use the duplicate stitch.


Spoken by one who actually knows and knits a true fair isle.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

I am currently trying my first ever fair isle project and the videos have been so helpful. I had already come to the conclusion that I should persevere with holding the yarn in two hands. However the purl side was difficult and looked so messy. The video showed me that I hadn't quite got the hang of it. I will get the project out of the cupboard later. So a big thank you to all the posters who recommended videos and articles.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Yes, you can use 3 colors in a row with stranded knitting.
> 
> 3rd one is interesting, but for the life of me I can only detect 2 colours in each row. Perhaps I am just not seeing it clearly?


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Very disappointed with the posts on this subject. Thought K.P. was better than that!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

I have just found a useful video on YouTube about locking in floaters. The actual technique comes about half way through the clip. http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=dtDGR2NM9-Q


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

knittingnanna19 said:


> I am currently trying my first ever fair isle project and the videos have been so helpful. I had already come to the conclusion that I should persevere with holding the yarn in two hands. However the purl side was difficult and looked so messy. The video showed me that I hadn't quite got the hang of it. I will get the project out of the cupboard later. So a big thank you to all the posters who recommended videos and articles.


The purl side is indeed the hardest to get right. My best fairisles - from some time ago - were knitted flat. Now I have heard of circulars, it's so much easier :thumbup:


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

thank you for the replies I want to make a hat with pengiens across it and in a few rows it looks like black, yellow and white are all used. thanks for the website I will watch and practice.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

purdeygirl said:


> I have just found a useful video on YouTube about locking in floaters. The actual technique comes about half way through the clip. http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=dtDGR2NM9-Q


Amazing. I appreciate your link. I've got a lot of practicing to do.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Lillyhooch said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you can use 3 colors in a row with stranded knitting
> ...


You decide.
http://knittsings.com/how-to-use-designaknit-to-check-floats-in-fair-isle-turkish-gloves/


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

LAURA C said:


> to totally change the subject, I love your dog. TOO CUTE!!!


 ty Laura This explains it well. I need a lot of practice, and I will get it.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> You decide.
> http://knittsings.com/how-to-use-designaknit-to-check-floats-in-fair-isle-turkish-gloves/


The article does say she intends to embroider the small bits of colour but at the stage of the knitting I am not seeing the design shown in the article. What's your view.

Looks like a good program doesn't it?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Good Lord!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Lillyhooch said:


> The article does say she intends to embroider the small bits of colour but at the stage of the knitting I am not seeing the design shown in the article. What's your view.
> 
> Looks like a good program doesn't it?


My personal view -- 
As has been mentioned here --- there are many ways to actually get the same look. Technique is crafter's choice.
Any number of colors can be used, whether carried around or carried up.
As for the picture, I too only see two per row.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> You decide.
> http://knittsings.com/how-to-use-designaknit-to-check-floats-in-fair-isle-turkish-gloves/


Well, I'll be. I thought it was an original work. Silly me.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you for explaining the difference between Stranded and Fair Isle. I have been knitting with multiple color strands for years but never knew what it was called. Also, do I dare ask...what exactly is a troll? Is it someone who argues or disagrees over knitting?


----------



## Harry's Girl (Dec 10, 2011)

dijewe said:


> Stranded Knitting, Fair Isle Knitting What's The Difference?
> 
> - See more at: http://craftworld.us/article/stranded-knitting-fair-isle-knitting-whats-difference#sthash.aNfBXHJQ.dpuf


Thank you. This is a helpful article.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Well, I'll be. I thought it was an original work. Silly me.


Nah ---

http://www.craftsy.com/project/view/my-big-fair-isle-hat/36760
http://www.knitsandfashion.com/fair-isle-knitting.html/fair-isle-knitting-4
Pattern used Fair Isle Hat by TChem Girl 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fair-isle-hat

Intarsia Sheep Bag by Cathy Benecke 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/intarsia-sheep-bag


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Spoken by one who actually knows and knits a true fair isle.


Lets face it, we all know who the true experts are when it comes to fair isle. It is the members who have been doing it for many years, not the ones who just learned it a couple of years ago (if that).

But some people simply cannot handle being corrected, no matter how well meaning the correction may be.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

misellen said:


> Lets face it, we all know who the true experts are when it comes to fair isle. It is the members who have been doing it for many years, not the ones who just learned it a couple of years ago (if that).
> 
> But some people simply cannot handle being corrected, no matter how well meaning the correction may be.


Now, now. There is so much information available on the internet that it is indeed possible to gain an immense knowledge of a particular technique in a short time. But let's face it, no matter what the technique, there is always something more to learn no matter how long we have worked with it.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

misellen said:


> Lets face it, we all know who the true experts are when it comes to fair isle. It is the members who have been doing it for many years, not the ones who just learned it a couple of years ago (if that).
> 
> But some people simply cannot handle being corrected, no matter how well meaning the correction may be.


But there are some that no matter what believe they are an expert in all things knitting related with only a couple of experience, but when shown they are mistaken, or there is a better way, a different way to do things take offense. Those pointing out the errors are "stalkers, jealous, and mean girls."


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Lillyhooch said:


> Now, now. There is so much information available on the internet that it is indeed possible to gain an immense knowledge of a particular technique in a short time. But let's face it, no matter what the technique, there is always something more to learn no matter how long we have worked with it.


Well and good, but if you're going to come on KP and give out information to a new knitter, make sure you've giving out the correct information. This is why I will trust someone who has proven to be an experienced knitter for my information.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks for this info. I always wondered what intarsia was compared to stranded but never got around to looking it up. Which goes to show even at 72 you can learn something new 



AmyKnits said:


> Yes, you can use 3 colors in a row with stranded knitting.
> 
> Fair isle is used when the knitter will be repeating the color work pattern throughout the row/round of work.
> 
> ...


----------



## k-9shines (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh my, never read emotions into emails. Just say'in.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Feel the Love!


----------



## luvs2knit50 (Feb 1, 2013)

dawnmc1 said:


> Very disappointed with the posts on this subject. Thought K.P. was better than that!


I was very interested in this topic & wanted to learn more about it, but with all the comments not related to this topic, I almost clicked out. Glad I persevered. So much to learn here. Maybe next time, PM someone when you want to clarify instead of dragging the rest of us thru the mud. You always hear about catty women. I have worked with a group of 30 women who were so supportive except for 2 & then my last job was with 14 gals & a nightmare. Let's be supportive of on another. We all have our own baggage, but let's not bring it up here. I want to learn & I do everyday. This is a fantastic site. I know I stray from the topic sometimes rather than start a new one, but it is something that has brought a question to mind & I am thinking on the run. I will try better in the future to stick to the topic & start new ones with my questions that do not fit the category. Thanks to all for the wonderful information. I always thought Faire Isle was any color stranded knitting. I am so glad to know about the other techniques.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Well and good, but if you're going to come on KP and give out information to a new knitter, make sure you've giving out the correct information. This is why I will trust someone who has proven to be an experienced knitter for my information.


That's why, when I have a fair isle question, I run to Lostie.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

dijewe said:


> I certainly wasn't playing into her game I can assure you. I felt the need to explain that stranded knitting is not fairisle. Its something that irks me every time I see it referenced when it shouldn't be. The logic is like calling a purl stitch a knit stitch just because it's a stitch.
> 
> That person is a legend in her own lunchtime if she thinks people follow her around. This forum is available for everyone to read and respond to. It's not AmyKnits forum and it's about time she and all her groupies realize that.
> 
> BTW she hurled the first insult, and you hijacked the topic with a scold. So thanks for that you know.


Exactly. Well said.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Karenknitstoo said:


> There's always the option to duplicate stitch that 3rd color in the row-----best when it is an accent stitch that would require carrying over a long stretch. (example: center stitch on a star motif)


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Lillyhooch said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you can use 3 colors in a row with stranded knitting.
> ...


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

misellen said:


> That's why, when I have a fair isle question, I run to Lostie.


My go-to and my friend. Trish for the same.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

knittingnanna19 said:


> I am currently trying my first ever fair isle project and the videos have been so helpful. I had already come to the conclusion that I should persevere with holding the yarn in two hands. However the purl side was difficult and looked so messy. The video showed me that I hadn't quite got the hang of it. I will get the project out of the cupboard later. So a big thank you to all the posters who recommended videos and articles.


Yes, do persevere with two-handed knitting. It makes things so much easier. You never have to twist the yarn yourself because it happens as you knit. Also--Philosopher's Wool has a great tutorial about picking up floats as you knit. Check it out! And happy knitting!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

dawnmc1 said:


> Very disappointed with the posts on this subject. Thought K.P. was better than that!


I am sorry for your disappointment. If correction was taken in an gracious manner, there would be no need for such posts.

The alternative is a knitter possibly tossing in the towel because inaccurate information is given and not challenged.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

misellen said:


> Lets face it, we all know who the true experts are when it comes to fair isle. It is the members who have been doing it for many years, not the ones who just learned it a couple of years ago (if that).
> 
> But some people simply cannot handle being corrected, no matter how well meaning the correction may be.


Very well said. Thank you.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Well and good, but if you're going to come on KP and give out information to a new knitter, make sure you've giving out the correct information. This is why I will trust someone who has proven to be an experienced knitter for my information.


Exactly.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

dawnmc1 said:


> Very disappointed with the posts on this subject. Thought K.P. was better than that!


Me, too....again. Loved this site for many years and in the last year noticed these things......people have been advised that capital letters indicate screaming but today's poster to AK's post screamed "correction" in caps....corrections are great for us to learn so maybe noted a little less harshly would've been nice. A number of posters who don't like anything AK posts have now banded into a group called EB. After the first time AK posted a location meaningful to her, "Haiti 2015", I began to see little location notes under posts, some quite insulting. Coincidence. Please. To pretend people don't hop on AK's posts......let's be real. Since admin runs a wonderful site I am sure this is noticed. Thank you for the opportunity to express my opinion.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Lostie said:


> The purl side is indeed the hardest to get right. My best fairisles - from some time ago - were knitted flat. Now I have heard of circulars, it's so much easier :thumbup:


Many thanks for that helpful post. I could knit my scarf in the round but that would involve a steek and I'm not sure that I'm up to two new ways of knitting at once !


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Thank you Dijewe for the perfect link. The terrible twins, Trish and Lostie have generations behind us which we dare not ignore :thumbup:


Too true. My mum would still slap me if I identified Scandinavian or Eastern European patterns as Fair Isle. I'd smack myself :lol:


----------



## anouk (Oct 31, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Yes, you can use 3 colors in a row with stranded knitting.
> 
> Fair isle is used when the knitter will be repeating the color work pattern throughout the row/round of work.
> 
> ...


Great videos.....thanks...


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

k-9shines said:


> Oh my, never read emotions into emails. Just say'in.


Couldn't have said it better!!!!!!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

dijewe said:


> *I felt the need to explain that stranded knitting is not fairisle. Its something that irks me every time I see it referenced when it shouldn't be. The logic is like calling a purl stitch a knit stitch just because it's a stitch.*


I just want to thank you again for posting the link and saying 'irks'. It irks me too to see very simple stranded patterns - for example a chequerboard pattern done with two colours -described as Fair Isle. It does a disservice to the knitters of traditional Fair Isle and to Fair Isle where the patterns originated. I'm sure Norwegian, Finnish, Estonian etc knitters get their knickers in a twist seeing _their_ traditional patterns described as Fair Isle.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

MartiG said:


> Me, too....again. Loved this site for many years and in the last year noticed these things......people have been advised that capital letters indicate screaming but today's poster to AK's post screamed "correction" in caps....corrections are great for us to learn so maybe noted a little less harshly would've been nice. A number of posters who don't like anything AK posts have now banded into a group called EB. After the first time AK posted a location meaningful to her, "Haiti 2015", I began to see little location notes under posts, some quite insulting. Coincidence. Please. To pretend people don't hop on AK's posts......let's be real. Since admin runs a wonderful site I am sure this is noticed. Thank you for the opportunity to express my opinion.


You are exactly right! And with so many posts, some people label their opinions as the only accurate way to do things, when in fact there are often many ways of doing things that work well for that person and not for others. Kindly worded suggestions are the best ones.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Terms, terms, terms. Can't keep them straight. I think it should all be called knitted coloring.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> I just want to thank you again for posting the link and saying 'irks'. It irks me too to see very simple stranded patterns - for example a chequerboard pattern done with two colours -described as Fair Isle. It does a disservice to the knitters of traditional Fair Isle and to Fair Isle where the patterns originated. I'm sure Norwegian, Finnish, Estonian etc knitters get their knickers in a twist seeing _their_ traditional patterns described as Fair Isle.


I think I might have been among the guilty in the past. My only excuse is that I just didn't know any better , but thanks to you and Lostie, I do now.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

dijewe said:


> Stranded Knitting, Fair Isle Knitting What's The Difference?
> 
> - See more at: http://craftworld.us/article/stranded-knitting-fair-isle-knitting-whats-difference#sthash.aNfBXHJQ.dpuf


Thank you. That's very interesting


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you for making information clear to those of us who misuse the pieces of knowledge we have. I do need the help


----------



## annsull (Oct 15, 2012)

The tone of this thread is enough to make any civilized person give up on KP. Let's stick to comments relative to knitting issues and leave the personal attacks and prejudices out of it.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

knittingnanna19 said:


> Many thanks for that helpful post. I could knit my scarf in the round but that would involve a steek and I'm not sure that I'm up to two new ways of knitting at once !


Yikes! Steeking! That's my challenge for this year. I find Kate Davies is an excellent source of advice http://katedaviesdesigns.com/2012/04/29/steeks-1-introduction/


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> I think I might have been among the guilty in the past. My only excuse is that I just didn't know any better , but thanks to you and Lostie, I do now.


It's ok Gigi. We understand it's now a generic term like Hoover for vacuum. It's just when it's pointed out and then ignored I get 'irked' (great word!).


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Yikes! Steeking! That's my challenge for this year. I find Kate Davies is an excellent source of advice http://katedaviesdesigns.com/2012/04/29/steeks-1-introduction/


You're very brave. I have actually cut my work and as it happens it was a Fair Isle jumper. I did it because at the time I didn't realise that Fair Isle would pull the work in. I did the front and then decided to do the rest with one colour as it was more fashionable at the time. I didn't adjust the stitch count so the back was bigger than the front. I cut it. The seam was so thick to hold the stitches in but it worked and I got wear out of it. Fortunately it was the eighties and baggy was in so the seam didn't show :lol:


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> Nah ---
> 
> http://www.craftsy.com/project/view/my-big-fair-isle-hat/36760
> http://www.knitsandfashion.com/fair-isle-knitting.html/fair-isle-knitting-4
> ...


Thanks for the links. I hadn't realized all the photos were swiped from the net. She could have at least said that's what was done, even though proper procedure would be to provide a link to the photo, not swipe and repost as your own.

So  have you taken an invisibility pill? Borrowed the Romulan cloaking device? :XD:


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

dijewe said:


> Stranded Knitting, Fair Isle Knitting What's The Difference?
> 
> - See more at: http://craftworld.us/article/stranded-knitting-fair-isle-knitting-whats-difference#sthash.aNfBXHJQ.dpuf


Wow. Terrific link. I do appreciate your posting this. Very concise and very informative.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> You're very brave. I have actually cut my work and as it happens it was a Fair Isle jumper. I did it because at the time I didn't realise that Fair Isle would pull the work in. I did the front and then decided to do the rest with one colour as it was more fashionable at the time. I didn't adjust the stitch count so the back was bigger than the front. I cut it. The seam was so thick to hold the stitches in but it worked and I got wear out of it. Fortunately it was the eighties and baggy was in so the seam didn't show :lol:


Good solution, and good old eighties :thumbup: Yes, I am going to steek this year. Sometime in the next eleven months you will very likely hear weeping and wailing :lol:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Good solution, and good old eighties :thumbup: Yes, I am going to steek this year. Sometime in the next eleven months you will very likely hear weeping and wailing :lol:


You'll be fine!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

cah said:


> Thanks for the links. I hadn't realized all the photos were swiped from the net. She could have at least said that's what was done, even though proper procedure would be to provide a link to the photo, not swipe and repost as your own.
> 
> So  have you taken an invisibility pill? Borrowed the Romulan cloaking device? :XD:


Honesty in omission.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Question..are pica, or most pics of anothers work copyrighted..

ETA..many as someone's patterns. ETC

My dogs pics are under copyright..


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

dijewe said:


> Stranded Knitting, Fair Isle Knitting What's The Difference?
> 
> - See more at: http://craftworld.us/article/stranded-knitting-fair-isle-knitting-whats-difference#sthash.aNfBXHJQ.dpuf


Thank you so much, I've saved it and printed it.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lillyhooch said:


> Now, now. There is so much information available on the internet that it is indeed possible to gain an immense knowledge of a particular technique in a short time. But let's face it, no matter what the technique, there is always something more to learn no matter how long we have worked with it.


You can gain an immense knowledge of a techique, but there is nothing like experience.


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

When posting another's work it should be acknowledged, just as with posting another's words. At the very least the disclaimer "this was not knit by me" or, perhaps "an example found at ........"


----------



## k moore (Mar 20, 2012)

Ive learned so much from this sight. Read every word daily. Just learning so dont post often. Respect all of you and your knowledge. I am not a troll, just someone who wants to learn. You are my teachers I thank you all for your help. I make mistakes too I am trying


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

That is what this site is so much about. How smart of you to use it and appreciate it.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

hilltopper said:


> When posting another's work it should be acknowledged, just as with posting another's words. At the very least the disclaimer "this was not knit by me" or, perhaps "an example found at ........"


I agree with this, it can be confusing otherwise, looks like taking credit for anothers work!

:thumbdown:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Loistec said:


> I agree with this, it can be confusing otherwise, looks like taking credit for anothers work!
> 
> :thumbdown:


Was questioned about this very thing before and stated --- never said it was mine.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Was questioned about this very thing before and stated --- never said it was mine.


No, but sure puts it out there like it's hers.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Of course - how the ooww's and ahh's start coming in.
On some the repeated questions for the pattern will not be answered.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks for asking the question. Lots of good references given


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm sure it won't be coming from your end of the forum, Lostie! 


Lostie said:


> Good solution, and good old eighties :thumbup: Yes, I am going to steek this year. Sometime in the next eleven months you will very likely hear weeping and wailing :lol:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dawnmc1 said:


> Very disappointed with the posts on this subject. Thought K.P. was better than that!


Humans of all kinds post on this forum. Why expect them to be any different from the ones who generally inhabit the planet? Knitting doesn't alter personalities.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Yes, do persevere with two-handed knitting. It makes things so much easier. You never have to twist the yarn yourself because it happens as you knit. Also--Philosopher's Wool has a great tutorial about picking up floats as you knit. Check it out! And happy knitting!


Link: http://www.philosopherswool.com/Pages/Twohandedvideo.htm

Well, righty though I be, I find it easier to carry both yarns in my left hand and just pick whichever is called for. I get no tangling, unless I'm doing *twined* knitting, which is a whole _other_ can of worms - and which can be a single colour or more!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Lostie said:


> Yikes! Steeking! That's my challenge for this year. I find Kate Davies is an excellent source of advice http://katedaviesdesigns.com/2012/04/29/steeks-1-introduction/


Steeking still scares me to death! One of these days, maybe :|


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> I think I might have been among the guilty in the past. My only excuse is that I just didn't know any better , but thanks to you and Lostie, I do now.


Same here, for a long time I did not know the difference.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

hilltopper said:


> When posting another's work it should be acknowledged, just as with posting another's words. At the very least the disclaimer "this was not knit by me" or, perhaps "an example found at ........"


You would think so.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

misellen said:


> You can gain an immense knowledge of a techique, but there is nothing like experience.


I do agree experience makes a big difference. But nonetheless people should not be dismissed ONLY on the basis that they have not had the same number of years of experience as another. I have come across a number of people who have been knitting constantly since they were 5 or 6 years old and who knit beautifully, but have not expanded their knowledge base since their mother, or aunt, or father, taught them those many years ago. Only one cast on and bind off, only exposed to one aspect of a subject, etc., unaware of new techniques, changing views.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> I'm sure it won't be coming from your end of the forum, Lostie!


If I were a betting person ......but I'm inventing a doll's blanket to start. Just gentle whimpers then


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Lillyhooch said:


> I do agree experience makes a big difference. But nonetheless people should not be dismissed ONLY on the basis that they have not had the same number of years of experience as another. I have come across a number of people who have been knitting constantly since they were 5 or 6 years old and who knit beautifully, but have not expanded their knowledge base since their mother, or aunt, or father, taught them those many years ago. Only one cast on and bind off, only exposed to one aspect of a subject, etc., unaware of new techniques, changing views.


Even when time and time again they've been proven wrong?


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Even when time and time again they've been proven wrong?


Hence the capitalization of the word 'only' in my post (subtle huh!)


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Even when time and time again they've been proven wrong?





Lillyhooch said:


> Hence the capitalization of the word 'only' in my post (subtle huh!)


For which the person has not been called on the "ONLY" part.
So why bring it up? "But nonetheless people should not be dismissed ONLY on the basis that they have not had the same number of years of experience as another."
Proof in the pudding .............
It was the other way around for the person to bash the experienced.
'Nuf said --- wink wink


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Lillyhooch said:


> I do agree experience makes a big difference. But nonetheless people should not be dismissed ONLY on the basis that they have not had the same number of years of experience as another. I have come across a number of people who have been knitting constantly since they were 5 or 6 years old and who knit beautifully, but have not expanded their knowledge base since their mother, or aunt, or father, taught them those many years ago. Only one cast on and bind off, only exposed to one aspect of a subject, etc., unaware of new techniques, changing views.


Well, I have 40 + years knitting and I love new techniques and I have expanded my knowledge base enough to teach new knitters.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Lostie said:


> If I were a betting person ......but I'm inventing a doll's blanket to start. Just gentle whimpers then


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

WendyMargaret said:


> You are all playing into her game. Thought you were all smarter than that. Reminds me of crows screaming about an owl in the neighborhood. Ignore her posts.


You should learn to ignore. Take your own advice.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Well, I have 40 + years knitting and I love new techniques and I have expanded my knowledge base enough to teach new knitters.


Please don't let my post get skewed from its intention. Just trying to move the conversation away from a focus on one person.

I too know many people who over the 40+ years of knitting not only constantly explore and expand their knowledge, but contribute innovative and new approaches to knitting. And even better, we on this Forum are fortunate enough to have many of these people generously sharing that knowledge.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Lillyhooch said:


> Please don't let my post get skewed from its intention. Just trying to move the conversation away from a focus on one person.
> 
> I too know many people who over the 40+ years of knitting not only constantly explore and expand their knowledge, but contribute innovative and new approaches to knitting. And even better, we on this Forum are fortunate enough to have many of these people generously sharing that knowledge.


No problem, I understood. It's just that we've heard similar words from someone else on KP and they were direct insults to many of us.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Yes, you can use 3 colors in a row with stranded knitting.
> 
> Fair isle is used when the knitter will be repeating the color work pattern throughout the row/round of work.
> 
> ...


Did you knit these Amy or similar ones ??


----------



## HOT HANDS SUE (Mar 5, 2014)

Amy, I for one , very much enjoy reading your posts. You are a wealth of info. Don't stop now. :lol:


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

If the Grande dames of kp were to merely say I disagree and offer a better method it would be so much more helpful. I applaud Galaxycraft who generally does just that.


----------



## kjmmmv (Apr 7, 2014)

HOT HANDS SUE said:


> Amy, I for one , very much enjoy reading your posts. You are a wealth of info. Don't stop now. :lol:


I agree and see no point in others' negativism. I think I have seen personalities come thru' tonight that I would not care to know face-to-face!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

kjmmmv said:


> I agree and see no point in others' negativism. I think I have seen personalities come thru' tonight that I would not care to know face-to-face!


That's too bad, you've closed the door to meeting some very good, honest women that will never turn on you. It's been done to many of us and if it ever happens to you, we shall welcome you to a supportive group that will back you when you need it. 
Your loss.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Someone introduced "poop" into this topic. Thank that person for this topic's ruination.


----------



## Karenknitstoo (Dec 5, 2012)

With all the wonderful links to Fair Isle knitting, I'm surprised no one has mentioned Alice Starmore's Book of Fair Isle Knitting. It has a fascinating history of the island and the evolution of Fair Isle patterns. Did you know that Fair Isle is only 3 miles long & 2 miles wide? It's amazing that such a tiny speck on the globe could be the origin of this beautiful style of knitting.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Karenknitstoo said:


> With all the wonderful links to Fair Isle knitting, I'm surprised no one has mentioned Alice Starmore's Book of Fair Isle Knitting. It has a fascinating history of the island and the evolution of Fair Isle patterns. Did you know that Fair Isle is only 3 miles long & 2 miles wide? It's amazing that such a tiny speck on the globe could be the origin of this beautiful style of knitting.


Tiny, cold, windy and where sheep thrive and grow good fleece - so, no, not surprised at all.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Karenknitstoo said:


> With all the wonderful links to Fair Isle knitting, I'm surprised no one has mentioned Alice Starmore's Book of Fair Isle Knitting. It has a fascinating history of the island and the evolution of Fair Isle patterns. Did you know that Fair Isle is only 3 miles long & 2 miles wide? It's amazing that such a tiny speck on the globe could be the origin of this beautiful style of knitting.


I love Alice.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I love Alice.


I have two of her books, but - for _me_ - they're just eye-candy. I haven't the least desire to make anything in either of them.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I have two of her books, but - for _me_ - they're just eye-candy. I haven't the least desire to make anything in either of them.


Too bad, I've made her Aran sweaters and they are beauties.


----------



## fdb123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Sometimes this site is a joy, other times I feel like I've gone back to junior high. This is one of those times.

On topic, I haven't read the linked article yet or every post so I may be repeating something, but I thought Fair Isle was simply a type of stranded knitting.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I give up.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

fdb123 said:


> Sometimes this site is a joy, other times I feel like I've gone back to junior high. This is one of those times.
> 
> On topic, I haven't read the linked article yet or every post so I may be repeating something, but I thought Fair Isle was simply a type of stranded knitting.


I suggest you read the article I posted. It's not too long to be utterly boring and you will understand the differences.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I give up.


Yeah really.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Too bad, I've made her Aran sweaters and they are beauties.


I have her Aran knitting book. I haven't made a sweater, but did knit a beautiful Aran afghan for my niece's wedding using her patterns.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Djewe, your avatar is hilarious!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm a big fan of slip-stitch knitting. It produces the biggest bang for the buck to a person like me who doesn't have much Fair Isle experience.


----------



## fdb123 (Mar 30, 2012)

dijewe said:


> I suggest you read the article I posted. It's not too long to be utterly boring and you will understand the differences.


Thanks for the link, not a boring article at all. I should have been plainer in my post. I do understand the differences as the article explains and just finished a yoked sweater with peerie patterns that I selected from "200 Fair Isle Motifs" by Mary Jane Mucklestone. My daughter loves it. Stranded knitting, as the article states, encompasses many kinds of color work, Fair Isle being a specific technique with certain history and characteristics which is what I was trying to say. I have only done a few pieces and hope to become more skilled.

I hadn't read every post because there were 10 pages (at that time) and a great deal of snarky back-and-forth.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

MrsB said:


> I'm a big fan of slip-stitch knitting. It produces the biggest bang for the buck to a person like me who doesn't have much Fair Isle experience.


Slip stitch knitting is fun, I went though a bit of phase last year. I bought Faina Gobersteins book on slip stitch knitting - it has some nice stitch patterns.

It is however absolutely nothing like far isle at all.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

fdb123 said:


> Thanks for the link, not a boring article at all. I should have been plainer in my post. I do understand the differences as the article explains and just finished a yoked sweater with peerie patterns that I selected from "200 Fair Isle Motifs" by Mary Jane Mucklestone. My daughter loves it. Stranded knitting, as the article states, encompasses many kinds of color work, Fair Isle being a specific technique with certain history and characteristics which is what I was trying to say. I have only done a few pieces and hope to become more skilled.
> 
> I hadn't read every post because there were 10 pages (at that time) and a great deal of snarky back-and-forth.


We're good, :thumbup: I have that same book, knit a few swatches to try them out, I discovered that one needs to use the correct yarn for fair isle knitting though. So far I haven't bought any as I am frantically stash busting. I have a lovely cardigan pattern in my to do list.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Djewe, your avatar is hilarious!


It makes me chuckle too


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dijewe said:


> Slip stitch knitting is fun, I went though a bit of phase last year. I bought Faina Gobersteins book on slip stitch knitting - it has some nice stitch patterns.
> 
> It is however absolutely nothing like far isle at all.


No, it doesn't, but - to the non-knitter - it can be as interesting to the eye.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MrsB said:


> I'm a big fan of slip-stitch knitting. It produces the biggest bang for the buck to a person like me who doesn't have much Fair Isle experience.


Is there a pattern for that hat? Just the houndstooth portion would work well as the top of an 1898 Hat.


----------



## fdb123 (Mar 30, 2012)

dijewe said:


> We're good, :thumbup: I have that same book, knit a few swatches to try them out, I discovered that one needs to use the correct yarn for fair isle knitting though. So far I haven't bought any as I am frantically stash busting. I have a lovely cardigan pattern in my to do list.


I used a worsted weight wool because she wanted a warm sweater and the motifs were at the hem, sleeves and yoke so the body of the sweater was not too heavy. I haven't tried an overall pattern except with fingerless mitts. If I were to do a sweater like that I'd use lighter weight wool because it would be too thick for most situations.

Understand the stash busting, I need to do a bit of that myself! Right now, I'm trying to use up a lot, really a lot, of sock yarn!


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Me too and I am 82 and knitted lots of fair isle in the past when it was very popular.


fdb123 said:


> Sometimes this site is a joy, other times I feel like I've gone back to junior high. This is one of those times.
> 
> On topic, I haven't read the linked article yet or every post so I may be repeating something, but I thought Fair Isle was simply a type of stranded knitting.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lillyhooch said:


> I do agree experience makes a big difference. But nonetheless people should not be dismissed ONLY on the basis that they have not had the same number of years of experience as another. I have come across a number of people who have been knitting constantly since they were 5 or 6 years old and who knit beautifully, but have not expanded their knowledge base since their mother, or aunt, or father, taught them those many years ago. Only one cast on and bind off, only exposed to one aspect of a subject, etc., unaware of new techniques, changing views.


I suggest you do some more research pertaining to this particular thread.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

misellen said:


> I suggest you do some more research pertaining to this particular thread.


That never happens. :-D


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Karenknitstoo said:


> With all the wonderful links to Fair Isle knitting, I'm surprised no one has mentioned Alice Starmore's Book of Fair Isle Knitting. It has a fascinating history of the island and the evolution of Fair Isle patterns. Did you know that Fair Isle is only 3 miles long & 2 miles wide? It's amazing that such a tiny speck on the globe could be the origin of this beautiful style of knitting.


I've had her Scandinavian Knitwear book for donkey's years and that book taught me to recognise other stranded traditional patterns. Her designs in the book are inspired by these traditional patterns.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

fdb123 said:


> Thanks for the link, not a boring article at all. I should have been plainer in my post. I do understand the differences as the article explains and just finished a yoked sweater with peerie patterns that I selected from "200 Fair Isle Motifs" by Mary Jane Mucklestone. My daughter loves it. Stranded knitting, as the article states, encompasses many kinds of color work, Fair Isle being a specific technique with certain history and characteristics which is what I was trying to say. I have only done a few pieces and hope to become more skilled.
> 
> I hadn't read every post because there were 10 pages (at that time) and a great deal of snarky back-and-forth.


Just to add my thumbs up to that book. Huge variety. I have to admit that Jamieson's Spendthrift Shetland Wool does the best effects on the majority of the patterns. Easier to obtain it for me, but it comes in amazing colours and has the right grip as the yarn is "sticky".

I have just noticed that LoveCrochet carry it. They are an offshoot of LoveKnitting. If the yarn colours are in stock yoou can get them faster that from Jamiesons as they have to brave the Shetland elements to ship it.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Can I mention Jacquard? - maybe not :lol: Done lots of that too...


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> Can I mention Jacquard? - maybe not :lol: Done lots of that too...


Kaffe Fasset. My opinion only - looks beautiful, but he's no great knitter. I have a book of his motifs though, and they are handy.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Kaffe Fasset. My opinion only - looks beautiful, but he's no great knitter. I have a book of his motifs though, and they are handy.


Someone once gave me one of his books. I've never used any patterns in it though. I'm not a free-styler like you. That's a compliment btw :wink:


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Lostie said:


> Kaffe Fasset. My opinion only - looks beautiful, but he's no great knitter. I have a book of his motifs though, and they are handy.


 :shock: here I thought I was the only person in the world with that opinion.
His knitted fabrics are lovely but the construction of his garments are :thumbdown:


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Kaffe Fasset. My opinion only - looks beautiful, but he's no great knitter. I have a book of his motifs though, and they are handy.


Really,"no great knitter" ? You have surprised me. I've always steered away from his work as it looks too much to handle so to speak ! Just read what Dijewe said, I'll have to take a closer look next time I see his work !!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

dijewe said:


> :shock: here I thought I was the only person in the world with that opinion.
> His knitted fabrics are lovely but the construction of his garments are :thumbdown:


Nope, great color sense but construction nonsense.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I'm glad I never tackled any of his patterns then!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Is there a pattern for that hat? Just the houndstooth portion would work well as the top of an 1898 Hat.


http://www.deliciousknits.com/houndstooth-hat/


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-383464-1.html#8530031


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Is there a pattern for that hat? Just the houndstooth portion would work well as the top of an 1898 Hat.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/send-in-the-houndstooth-hat


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

dijewe said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/send-in-the-houndstooth-hat


Thanks, saved some money!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Great article. You try to be nice to someone and you get called a troll.


Being a troll isn't all bad. I live in lower Michigan, we are called trolls, because we live below the bridge. We still have lots of great outdoor recreation down here.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

cabbagehome said:


> Being a troll isn't all bad. I live in lower Michigan, we are called trolls, because we live below the bridge. We still have lots of great outdoor recreation down here.


I don't believe she meant a Michigan troll. It was a nasty troll she referred to.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

cabbagehome said:


> Being a troll isn't all bad. I live in lower Michigan, we are called trolls, because we live below the bridge. We still have lots of great outdoor recreation down here.


That is really cute. I love your screen name. One of the reasons I like to read KP is speculating upon the significance of some of the interesting names chosen.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lostie said:


> Just to add my thumbs up to that book. Huge variety. I have to admit that Jamieson's Spendthrift Shetland Wool does the best effects on the majority of the patterns. Easier to obtain it for me, but it comes in amazing colours and has the right grip as the yarn is "sticky".
> 
> I have just noticed that LoveCrochet carry it. They are an offshoot of LoveKnitting. If the yarn colours are in stock yoou can get them faster that from Jamiesons as they have to brave the Shetland elements to ship it.


Have you tried the Knitpicks Pallette? would it compare to the Jamiesons? I think it is a little cheaper. I am wondering if either are fairly soft since the 100% is best for colorwork but can be scratchy. My family is sensitive to wool so if it isn't soft, they won't touch it. I understand the grabby type of yarn is best for colorwork since it stays in place better, so I am guessing the superwash type of yarn won't work as well? I haven't done a lot of colorwork, just the occasional hat, so if anyone has some info for me, thank you!! I do have a couple of wonderful colorwork books, but it is always better to talk to someone who has used the yarns themselves.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

misellen said:


> .http://www.deliciousknits.com/houndstooth-hat/


Thank you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dijewe said:


> .http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/send-in-the-houndstooth-hat


Thanks! And it's worsted weight to boot! Thanks so much!

My next 1898 Hat will have a houndstooth top!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> I love Alice.


I do, too. I have several of Starmore's books. I also like Kate Davies as well.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Too bad, I've made her Aran sweaters and they are beauties.


I have her Celtic Knits book and plan on making several of those as well!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> I do, too. I have several of Starmore's books. I also like Kate Davies as well.


I'll have to look at Kate Davies. Haven't had the pleasure.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Just to add my thumbs up to that book. Huge variety. I have to admit that Jamieson's Spendthrift Shetland Wool does the best effects on the majority of the patterns. Easier to obtain it for me, but it comes in amazing colours and has the right grip as the yarn is "sticky".
> 
> I have just noticed that LoveCrochet carry it. They are an offshoot of LoveKnitting. If the yarn colours are in stock yoou can get them faster that from Jamiesons as they have to brave the Shetland elements to ship it.


Also LittleKnits.com carries it as well.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

vjh1530 said:


> Have you tried the Knitpicks Pallette? would it compare to the Jamiesons? I think it is a little cheaper. I am wondering if either are fairly soft since the 100% is best for colorwork but can be scratchy. My family is sensitive to wool so if it isn't soft, they won't touch it. I understand the grabby type of yarn is best for colorwork since it stays in place better, so I am guessing the superwash type of yarn won't work as well? I haven't done a lot of colorwork, just the occasional hat, so if anyone has some info for me, thank you!! I do have a couple of wonderful colorwork books, but it is always better to talk to someone who has used the yarns themselves.


It doesn't compare to me. JMHO. It isn't as grabby as Jamiesons. You can steek with Jamiesons without reinforcing, that's how grabby it is. But you can do very good stranded colorwork with Palette.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> It doesn't compare to me. JMHO. It isn't as grabby as Jamiesons. You can steek with Jamiesons without reinforcing, that's how grabby it is. But you can do very good stranded colorwork with Palette.


I haven't used Palette as it seems only recently available in the UK. Jamieson's is super grabby and makes it easier for floats to cling, as well as colours to join. However, it is quite scratchy so it's best worn with something underneath. When I was a child this didn't seem to matter, but it does now.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Lostie said:


> I haven't used Palette as it seems only recently available in the UK. Jamieson's is super grabby and makes it easier for floats to cling, as well as colours to join. However, it is quite scratchy so it's best worn with something underneath. When I was a child this didn't seem to matter, but it does now.


Same here Lostie. I think my skin is getting much more sensitive as I age. I'm finding I need to cut labels out of clothes these days because they actually hurt the back of my neck.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

LizR said:


> Same here Lostie. I think my skin is getting much more sensitive as I age. I'm finding I need to cut labels out of clothes these days because they actually hurt the back of my neck.


Snap! If they are sewn on with tiny stitches I am not a happy bunny


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Lostie said:


> Snap! If they are sewn on with tiny stitches I am not a happy bunny


I get out my handy little seam ripper for those tiny stitches. Do you have one of these? So useful.

http://www.amazon.com/Dritz-638-Deluxe-Seam-Ripper/dp/B0001DSIVY

I've seen them for as low as $1.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

LizR said:


> I get out my handy little seam ripper for those tiny stitches. Do you have one of these? So useful.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dritz-638-Deluxe-Seam-Ripper/dp/B0001DSIVY
> 
> I've seen them for as low as $1.


 Now that you mention it, I have got one I had ermm, forgotten about  
Today is lable busting day, methinks :thumbup:


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Lostie said:


> Now that you mention it, I have got one I had ermm, forgotten about
> Today is lable busting day, methinks :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Lostie said:


> Now that you mention it, I have got one I had ermm, forgotten about
> Today is lable busting day, methinks :thumbup:


I particularly hate the ones sewn into the sides of a shirt.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

LizR said:


> Same here Lostie. I think my skin is getting much more sensitive as I age. I'm finding I need to cut labels out of clothes these days because they actually hurt the back of my neck.


Same thing here.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> I particularly hate the ones sewn into the sides of a shirt.


I like those - they tell me when I've been walking around all day with my shirt on inside out


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Lostie said:


> I haven't used Palette as it seems only recently available in the UK. Jamieson's is super grabby and makes it easier for floats to cling, as well as colours to join. However, it is quite scratchy so it's best worn with something underneath. When I was a child this didn't seem to matter, but it does now.


So true. I haven't made anything wearable with it. If I did, I certainly would have to wear something underneath.

I plan on using it to make this: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tir-chonaill. I will also put a backing on it because I plan to make it larger than the pattern calls for and put it on the back of a sofa or easy chair. (BTW, does that make me a designer of the caliber of Kate Davies???????) :wink:


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Mercygirl76 said:


> So true. I haven't made anything wearable with it. If I did, I certainly would have to wear something underneath.
> 
> I plan on using it to make this: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tir-chonaill. I will also put a backing on it because I plan to make it larger than the pattern calls for and put it on the back of a sofa or easy chair. (BTW, does that make me a designer of the caliber of Kate Davies???????) :wink:


Absolutely it does.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> So true. I haven't made anything wearable with it. If I did, I certainly would have to wear something underneath.
> 
> I plan on using it to make this: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tir-chonaill. I will also put a backing on it because I plan to make it larger than the pattern calls for and put it on the back of a sofa or easy chair. (BTW, does that make me a designer of the caliber of Kate Davies???????) :wink:


Don't ya ever work girlfriend?  ♡♡


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

LizR said:


> Same here Lostie. I think my skin is getting much more sensitive as I age. I'm finding I need to cut labels out of clothes these days because they actually hurt the back of my neck.


Yep, same here!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> I particularly hate the ones sewn into the sides of a shirt.


Tell me about it!!!! And they start to scratch at the most inopportune moments, too!!!!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> So true. I haven't made anything wearable with it. If I did, I certainly would have to wear something underneath.
> 
> I plan on using it to make this: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tir-chonaill. I will also put a backing on it because I plan to make it larger than the pattern calls for and put it on the back of a sofa or easy chair. (BTW, does that make me a designer of the caliber of Kate Davies???????) :wink:


That will make a beautiful chair back. Will you still speak to us once you are a great designer?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

misellen said:


> That will make a beautiful chair back. Will you still speak to us once you are a great designer?


Oh Yes, We knew you when!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Don't ya ever work girlfriend?  ♡♡


I'm at work right now! :XD: :XD: Hey, I've got 2 monitors: work on one, Biddies on the other!


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Tell me about it!!!! And they start to scratch at the most inopportune moments, too!!!!


I think it may have something to do with the stiff ribbon material they are using now. The edges are really sharp and some of the brand names are embroidered with metallic thread.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Don't ya ever work girlfriend?  ♡♡


BTW, I made your recipe for chicken and dumplings last night. Delicious!! The human garbage disposals at my house devoured it. None left for my lunch today! There were some trips made to the refrigerator in the night hours...


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

misellen said:


> That will make a beautiful chair back. Will you still speak to us once you are a great designer?


Sure, but I'll have to phone in my posts from the ski slopes, while I'm delivering babies as I watch a basketball game being played in Haiti, after I teach knitting classes to the 300 people I manage...... :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Sure, but I'll have to phone in my posts from the ski slopes, while I'm delivering babies as I watch a basketball game being played in Haiti, after I teach knitting classes to the 300 people I manage...... :XD: :XD: :XD:


Any tidbit would by so appreciated.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> I'm at work right now! :XD: :XD: Hey, I've got 2 monitors: work on one, Biddies on the other!


Well aren't you the smart one? I'm on my way to ENT with hubs, then late lunch/early supper and the pet store.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> BTW, I made your recipe for chicken and dumplings last night. Delicious!! The human garbage disposals at my house devoured it. None left for my lunch today! There were some trips made to the refrigerator in the night hours...


I'm glad they liked it.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Sure, but I'll have to phone in my posts from the ski slopes, while I'm delivering babies as I watch a basketball game being played in Haiti, after I teach knitting classes to the 300 people I manage...... :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :XD: :XD: Just where do you find the time?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> :XD: :XD: Just where do you find the time?


She's a true Southern Belle!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> She's a true Southern Belle!


yep, this kind


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> yep, this kind


I'm gonna have to steal this. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Sure, but I'll have to phone in my posts from the ski slopes, while I'm delivering babies as I watch a basketball game being played in Haiti, after I teach knitting classes to the 300 people I manage...... :XD: :XD: :XD:


LOL Phew! sure am glad I am not that talented, or busy.


----------



## Harry's Girl (Dec 10, 2011)

Lostie said:


> I like those - they tell me when I've been walking around all day with my shirt on inside out


😂😂😂 Lol!!


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Mercygirl76 said:


> yep, this kind


Ah yes. A BSB. I'm loving all these initials. :lol:

ETA or should it be BASB?


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Lostie said:


> I like those - they tell me when I've been walking around all day with my shirt on inside out


Heeheeheehee.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Mercygirl76 said:


> So true. I haven't made anything wearable with it. If I did, I certainly would have to wear something underneath.
> 
> I plan on using it to make this: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tir-chonaill. I will also put a backing on it because I plan to make it larger than the pattern calls for and put it on the back of a sofa or easy chair. (BTW, does that make me a designer of the caliber of Kate Davies???????) :wink:


You're gonna make this?!?! I wish I could be by your side to watch 😉


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Sure, but I'll have to phone in my posts from the ski slopes, while I'm delivering babies as I watch a basketball game being played in Haiti, after I teach knitting classes to the 300 people I manage...... :XD: :XD: :XD:


I just realized I'm 2 days behind on these posts.

If anyone can do it, it would be you. (Or Kath)!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> You're gonna make this?!?! I wish I could be by your side to watch 😉


Me too, gorgeous!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> I just realized I'm 2 days behind on these posts.
> 
> If anyone can do it, it would be you. (Or Kath)!


Oh not sure about that one but heck I could try.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Oh not sure about that one but heck I could try.


Since we know you have a hubs at home, he must record it. You can't just SAY you did it all at once. 😜


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Since we know you have a hubs at home, he must record it. You can't just SAY you did it all at once. 😜


 :thumbup:


----------

